# Record Breaking Circumnavigation



## killarney_sailor (May 4, 2006)

Good luck with this but it seems a bit contrived since you will be spending more time doing land travel than sea travel and visiting many more countries by land than water. In our circumnavigation we went to about 40 countries and territories and we stopped pretty much everywhere there was to stop - we might have added another ten at most. By your count that leaves about 150 to be visited by land transport or airplane. Sailing around the world is fine but there is more than one possible route and you are much controlled by the seasons - tropical storms in several areas along with the monsoons in the Indian Ocean and South China Sea.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Best of luck on your adventure. If you pull it off, I'm sure it will be rewarding. Do you mind a couple of questions?

Why does it need to be a record setting voyage, as opposed to just going where you feel like going? How would you know that no one has already done this or doesn't beat you to it?

What do you hope would be the motivation for someone to donate to the gofundme page?


----------



## Jammer Six (Apr 2, 2015)

Better to put the webpage together when you get _back_, not when you leave.

I'm quite certain you'll be able to tell us why very soon.


----------



## krisscross (Feb 22, 2013)

Sounds like a great adventure. Best of luck! What kind of a boat will you be using for this circumnavigation?


----------



## chip (Oct 23, 2008)

I miss Rimas. That guy knew how to claim to set a record.

"Attention guys !. 107 miles to american samoa island that s why i do not stop on the christmas island i wanted to be in the book record in san juan 24"

"Merry christmas guys !. This island extremely friendly people soon will be news next week abaut my voyage 120 days at sea non-Stop 4500 miles will be in record"

"12 days strait no wind the world record i moving the mostly by current push me to hawaii wow the big suprised guys the nature is incredible what can do ."


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Good luck Captain. I hope you accomplish your goal. It sounds daunting.

I understand a corporate sponsor's interest, if they think they would get enough exposure to justify the advertising value. Those are difficult to get, as they also need a degree of assurance that the mission is viable and the audience is strong enough. They need to have faith in you and either fund the entire trip or know you have the rest of the funding already.

I'm still not seeing the motivation of the general public to contribute to the gofundme page. I've sent money to a few of them. One was to help a friend of my niece modify her car so she could drive it. She had just graduated medical school, with tons of debt, and suffers from cerebral palsy. She has no use of her legs. She got a job as a doc at the hospital and could only get to it, if her car was handicap modified. That was compelling. 

I've certainly had dreams, since I was 14. I bet we all have. Some have worked out, others not. I'm just not sure that's a compelling reason for someone to send me money they earned so they could pursue their own dream.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

Venture Beyond said:


> I can assure you any donation will go directly to funding the trip, and I would be happy to show donors exactly what their money is used for.
> 
> And of course attempting to attract sponsorship, which is the only way the voyage will be possible, would be a joke in 2017 without a website.
> 
> ...


Another dude without boat, nor money, wants us to pay for his vacation.

Nor is he even a regular user if this forum.

Sorry, mate, but go do what everyone else on this forum has had to do to get a boat: get a job.

Mark


----------



## ColoGuy (Jan 7, 2010)

If you had a boat, you could make youtube videos and get a following if the vids are good enough. While there are plenty of sailing videos, not many are of high caliber. 

It is going to be hard to attract sponsors based on a dream and no boat. Cats can pitchpole in heavy seas and costs a lot more. Had to back down from that one. Sailboats can pitchpole too but cats are more likely to wind up upside down and are very hard to right. I'm sure you know this. 

Watch youtube and get some ideas? Happy sailing.


----------



## Arcb (Aug 13, 2016)

Venture Beyond said:


> My adventures to date have been almost entirely self funded, which isn't easy as a yacht delivery skipper living on less than 10k usd a year.
> 
> Capt. Ryan Langley


What kind of boat do you captain?


----------



## Arcb (Aug 13, 2016)

I read through your website. Your go fund me campaign is asking for $85k. You have self identified as a Captain, presumably a boat Captain. I don't know how long you expect it to take to collect $85k from strangers, I think it might take a while.

Take a look at Payscale.com I have specifically chosen "Boat Captain" in the US has a Median salary of $98264/year. Even the bottom 10% make $46393/year. If you live frugally, even at the bottom 10% you could save up enough money in 3 years. I think if you were serious about meeting your goal, you could just work and make that money rather than rely on luck and the charity of strangers.

Better yet, if you really want to make some dough, get onto a ship with a terrible leave system, like a lot of cruise ships, even a junior officer can make a killing on those boats plus there are no living expenses.

When I was in my early 20's and didn't have any responsibilities, I took just such a job, after 8 months of working I paid off my student loan entirely, bought a fast motorcycle a 4x4 and took off snow boarding in the Coast Range for the next 6 months. I wasn't even an officer for that contract, I was quarter master. There are great opportunities out there for those willing to work.

http://www.payscale.com/research/US/Job=Boat_Captain/Salary


----------



## Mr. Bubs (Aug 21, 2013)

Hopefully this turns into Rimas 2.0

Has this been posted on Sailing Anarchy yet?


----------



## chip (Oct 23, 2008)

Mr. Bubs said:


> Hopefully this turns into Rimas 2.0


This cat turned into a peepants after only a handful of reality was thrown his way. There's no way he has the enduring ignorance of a Rimas.

"The most ambitious voyage in a san juan 24 foot. Attention! guys this is not a blue water boat only for lakes sailing no engine no dinghy no money incredible."
October 6, 2014 01:41:30 GMT
14.3998°N, 149.6041°W


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

I've tried to ask politely, but haven't read an answer. What's the compelling reason someone should donate? I have a dream won't work, it doesn't work for me. 

Call it criticism, if you like. It's intended as input. Sometimes hearing what you don't want to hear can save a ton of time that might otherwise have been spent on a better idea.


----------



## ColoGuy (Jan 7, 2010)

I suspect that your best bet is to find a boat owner who wants to do a similar trip but needs your experience and help. Develop a youtube channel and gain followers via good video and communication. Lots of people would like to follow the circumnavigation. Lots of people have youtube sailing channels where they ask for beer money and to be a Patreon patron (give donations). People must be donating beer money here and there. Probably small donations I would imagine. 

Sailing around the world is something that 10,000 want to do vs 1 that does it. 

If I had a blue water boat, I would be interested.


----------



## timangiel (Sep 8, 2006)

Even if you had a suitable boat and all the money you needed, can a person even visit every country? I can't imagine North Korea being very welcoming, and I'm sure there are other countries that might not be cruiser friendly. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ColoGuy (Jan 7, 2010)

Think he said the landlocked countries were out. He got spanked pretty good here, may have sailed elsewhere. His plans need a lot of fine-tuning. A boat would be helpful by my estimation.



timangiel said:


> Even if you had a suitable boat and all the money you needed, can a person even visit every country? I can't imagine North Korea being very welcoming, and I'm sure there are other countries that might not be cruiser friendly.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dixiedawg (Sep 22, 2013)

chip said:


> This cat turned into a peepants after only a handful of reality was thrown his way. There's no way he has the enduring ignorance of a Rimas.


Whatever happened to that Rimas guy?? I remember reading through about fifty pages on SA, and _that _was only when he arrived in Frisco, having been blown _slightly_ off course from the Horn, or something like that.

Did he make circumnavigation for magnificent by sailing world record and write book??


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

As a professional captain who did hundreds of deliveries way back when the pay was a measly $2 per mile, I could *BANK* 10k in just a few months or less. Are you only a part time delivery captain?
You could be working on a commercial fishing boat in Alaska, or rig boats, earning *REAL* sea time and a sh*t pot of money and not have to beg strangers to fund your playtime. I just don't see how you expect folks to fund your playtime when you aren't contributing at least the lion's share. One need not be rich to attain one's dreams, but if one isn't, then one should at least be willing to put in a lot of hard work towards that end.
I bought my first big boat, a 50' Rhodes cutter, for cash at 22. I worked the West Coast trollers and Alaska crab boats through high school and beyond to fund my dream of a circumnavigation, which I'd had since I was about 8, after reading Slocum's book. That circumnavigation took 9.5 years and sailing became my profession.
By the way, only amateurs count miles, not professionals. The guy driving the Staten Island ferry can put a lot of miles under his keel every year.
Time to close down the website and get to work earning the money you need.


----------



## krisscross (Feb 22, 2013)

timangiel said:


> Even if you had a suitable boat and all the money you needed, can a person even visit every country? I can't imagine North Korea being very welcoming, and I'm sure there are other countries that might not be cruiser friendly.


That is the whole point of going for such a record. If it was easy, it would have been done long time ago. 
If the dude gets discouraged by the bashing on Sailnet, he probably ain't the type that rounds the Horn.


----------



## chip (Oct 23, 2008)

dixiedawg said:


> Whatever happened to that Rimas guy?? I remember reading through about fifty pages on SA, and _that _was only when he arrived in Frisco, having been blown _slightly_ off course from the Horn, or something like that.
> 
> Did he make circumnavigation for magnificent by sailing world record and write book??


Free Boat #1: San Juan 24 _Cesura_. Wrecked in Alaska and abandoned.

Free Boat #2: San Juan 24 _Pier Pressure_. Drifted to American Samoa, called for help to get towed in, and abandoned the boat.

Free Boat #3: Rawson 30 _Mimsy_. His anchor line chafed through and was unwilling or unable to start the engine or SAIL THE BOAT. He drifted from Sausalito, through the Golden Gate, out into the Pacific Ocean. He drifted down to Monteray Bay and remembered that he had a radio, where he called for help. The Coasties towed him in to Monterey, where he got a couple free days of emergency mooring. Then the harbor master told him that he had to either get out or start paying, so he [obviously] got towed out again and drifted to Hawaii, where he has officially abandoned boat #3.

"I moved to my friends house ! No anymore living on the sailboat, more room and more quite place too." 
31 January 2017

https://sailingfortuitous.com/rimas-adrift/


----------



## dianaofburlington (Aug 13, 2015)

Sorry, Capt Ryan, but though I wish you all the health & happiness in the world this sounds like another 'all-theory' speculator working too much out on paper before actually doing anything towards the goal. I know; I've been guilty of that too.

Concerns:

What record is it that's going to be broken? --longest circumnavigation to date? Hey; I'm a candidate for that one-- 60 years sailing and still in the Atlantic Seaboard. But I'm working on it.

Why use a catamaran? --this reminds me of little Abby Sunderland choosing the wrong boat for a commercially-funded voyage (free money) and failing in the extreme. I wouldn't get caught dead in a catamaran at sea. Just following the old rule-- if the wave is higher than the boat is wide, it's a capsize risk-- just imagine the size of wave that's going to upset a catamaran. Probably smash it to bits while it's at it. And then what?

I agree with Jammer Six, who reminds us of what Francis Chichester said.  Chichester saw no reason to have a launching party to celebrate a boat that hadn't done anything yet. Better to have the party to celebrate when it's all over. And, as it turned out, his boat (GM 4) turned out to be positively awful on just about every mark-- would not self-steer (broke its own self-steerer), was awful at heaving to, spent most of the trip heeled at 35-45 degrees. Chichester missed his 'record-breaking' target by like 6 days and called it a failure. For sure he would done much better with a more conventional full-keel cutter or ketch than with Illingworth's tipsy, underweight, over-long mistake. So there's something against defying conventional wisdom after all.

Ideally this enterprise could be made very pleasant by choosing a great overweight blimp like Dodge Morgan did. Morgan celebrated passing Cape Horn by trimming all his sails electrically, having a hot shower, eating a hot meal, and chatting on the Internet with with his family and friends. I fail to see how ANYONE could NOT do it given every conceivable aid to convenience and unlimited funding, such as Morgan had. There's no valuable record being set there (except maybe 'most money spent on circumnavigation'). I'd contend he wasn't even doing it 'solo', for all the assistance he had.

Theory:

I once began writing a novel about a little girl (17) who circumnavigates in a J-27. (Strictly an armchair-traveler work.) I did oodles of research and concluded that there IS an 'easy' (note use of quotes) way to do this... if one chooses the right time and conditions in which to go. Viewed as a port-to-port rally, the trip has only two passages over about two weeks: the Atlantic and the western Pacific. Nearly all the rest could be kept to a range commensurate with the life of bag ice in a '5-day' cooler. At this point it could *almost* be done in a dinghy.

Then again I'm the guy who suggested in sailboatowners.com that one could probably round Cape Horn with a Laser... given the right conditions-- which is really the single most important element in all of this.

Just a thought.


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

Venture Beyond said:


> ...
> 
> I rarely check this forum so ...
> 
> ...Capt. Ryan Langley


So basically your thread is to direct people to your website where you will document your adventure (currently still a paper adventure) and hope that they donate?

I'm starting to feel my age. In my day if you don't have your own money to do something, you work harder to get your own money or don't do it. But that's just me.


----------



## aeventyr60 (Jun 29, 2011)

Donna_F said:


> So basically your thread is to direct people to your website where you will document your adventure (currently still a paper adventure) and hope that they donate?
> 
> I'm starting to feel my age. In my day if you don't have your own money to do something, you work harder to get your own money or don't do it. But that's just me.


Come on Donna, that's so old school. Didn't that idea go out with the full keeler, Cqr's, trysails, do it your self repairs, windvanes and such?

Crowd funding, GPS, Mfd's and a bit o Daddy's money are the rage now. Looks like the snowflakes are making their way into our old world. Time to set sail before too much more of this crappola finds it way here.


----------



## Arcb (Aug 13, 2016)

aeventyr60 said:


> a bit o Daddy's money


 A bit of Daddy's money? Those Mahe 36's are $200 000 used!


----------



## aeventyr60 (Jun 29, 2011)

Arcb said:


> A bit of Daddy's money? Those Mahe 36's are $200 000 used!


Well then, he needs a gal with a PHD..pappa has dough


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

aeventyr60 said:


> Come on Donna, that's so old school. Didn't that idea go out with the full keeler, Cqr's, trysails, do it your self repairs, windvanes and such?
> 
> Crowd funding, GPS, Mfd's and a bit o Daddy's money are the rage now. Looks like the snowflakes are making their way into our old world. Time to set sail before too much more of this crappola finds it way here.


Well, I can't throw stones at inheritance but forcryingoutloud! If you fall short, why is the first reaction these days to go looking to strangers to give you money just because you're you? With practically nothing in return for the person giving the money? Sure, there are lots of people posting sailing videos and some turned into a lucrative adventure but I think the ones who were most successful had something more than "look at me I'm sailing!" to offer. The Shards for example. They bought their first boat with their own funds (presumably, since they started before the gofundme-type sites were born), posted videos for free and then when people showed an interest started selling them. You knew what you were getting before you handed over any money. Before my local cable channel started showing them I purchased the first ten seasons on DVD. I learned a lot about sailing to different destinations, I learned a lot about the countries they visited. I learned a lot about sailing as a couple. Even the boaters who turned their adventures into books for sale gave me something in return for my "donation" (and let's be honest, most of those books aren't all that good).

On the other hand, I suppose it doesn't hurt to try sticking your hand out and hoping a few coins drop out of the ethernet. It's just not my way of doing things.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

Donna_F said:


> On the other hand, I suppose it doesn't hurt to try sticking your hand out and hoping a few coins drop out of the ethernet. It's just not my way of doing things.


I think we live in a fools paradise... and we are the fools.

We had rich countries, we worked hard. We give money to non-working strangers on the street so they don't have to work. We feel war is bad so we let the protagonists into our countries to change our communities to be like the wars they came from.

I feel it time to take back our righteousness and call out people who beg for money, like this thread, as the utter scum they are.

Begger, bugger off!!

Mark


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

"Scum" is a little harsh. I suppose all this is nothing new in the history of humankind. The something new is the internet.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

Donna_F said:


> "Scum" is a little harsh. I suppose all this is nothing new in the history of humankind. The something new is the internet.


It may be tolerance level has overflowed.


----------



## Sal Paradise (Sep 14, 2012)

Someone gave Slocum his boat, and he was hosted and entertained a lot for free - yet few people would call him scum.

And he didn't even have youtube! He had to write a book!


----------

